# Christmas cards



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

We are receiving our Christmas cards late,since we had moved in May I forgot to let you know we have a new address. So for those who have sent us beautiful cards, thank you. My plan was to send my cards out early but got sick:blink: by the time I felt better Christmas had already passed:w00t:. If you would like my address please pm me.we are enjoying the cards now, something special about getting our cards after the business of Christmas :wub: thank you for remembering us. I thought of all of you, felt so disappointed not being able to send cards to my dear friends.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

I still have one of Belle and Petey left, but I do not have your address.


----------

